# I have an English Bulldog that will be seven in October



## Kofismom (Sep 14, 2010)

The last few days, there have been instances where her hind legs seem to lock up. It lasts for a minute or two, and then it's as if the brake releases, and she moves fine. She doesn't seem to be in pain, and acts normally except at these times. If she's in the other room she'll bark or whine because she can't seem to get her body moving to come in to me. She stands there, and looks normal, but she seems to be stuck somehow. I have a vet appt. for next week, but wondering if this sounds familiar to anyone on this board.
Appreciate any help.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Doesn't sound familiar to me but I would suggest doing warm water therapy, it helps so may issues in dogs with joint, arthritis and issues of just aging. Good Luck


----------

